# What Hitch?



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Hello, newbie here....gonna be pulling the trigger on a new 250rs soon. What is the best sway control hitch? The truck will be a 350 ford diesel"my friends" and eventually im gonna purchase a new ford 150 4x4. Suggestions please.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. There is an overwhelming amount of information on weight distribution hitches on the website. Check the topic *Outback 210Rs Wdh Question *Safe towing set up with equalizer WDH*

I have an Equalizer 4-point WDH with my TT. I will never have a different hitch on my trailer. This system tops the Reese chain system I had previously. It is worth every cent I paid. I can trail with confidence. The travel trailer and my Silverado are "One" with this setup. And, "No." I do not work for Equalizer.
*

Be safe out there!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

For either truck you'd be all set with an Equal-i-zer 1000/10000 with 4 point sway control, or a Reese Dual Cam of the same size. Those trucks are big enough that you don't need a more expensive hitch. At the same time, you don't want a cheaper hitch with friction sway controllers, for that size of trailer.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Leedek said:


> Welcome to the forum. There is an overwhelming amount of information on weight distribution hitches on the website. Check the topic *Outback 210Rs Wdh Question *Safe towing set up with equalizer WDH*
> 
> I have an Equalizer 4-point WDH with my TT. I will never have a different hitch on my trailer. This system tops the Reese chain system I had previously. It is worth every cent I paid. I can trail with confidence. The travel trailer and my Silverado are "One" with this setup. And, "No." I do not work for Equalizer.
> *
> ...


While there are lots of fans of the Reese Dual Cam, I chose the Equal-i-zer because I though setup would be easier than dealing with chains. I have no regrets, and would buy the same hitch again. Some say the Equal-i-zer is noisy, but I can't notice any more noise with the WD bars than without. My noise is caused by the trailer suspension complaining during sharp turns.


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Thanks people!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

pxt said:


> eventually im gonna purchase a new ford 150 4x4.


The 250RS is at the upper end of a 150 class truck's limits. You'll want to make sure it is equipped for the maximum towing capacity available. Other than a possible gas mileage penalty, you might want to consider a 3/4 ton, to have a little cushion in payload capacity, and in case you get the urge to move to a bigger trailer in the future, which would be beyond the 150's ability.


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

duggy said:


> For either truck you'd be all set with an Equal-i-zer 1000/10000 with 4 point sway control, or a Reese Dual Cam of the same size. Those trucks are big enough that you don't need a more expensive hitch. At the same time, you don't want a cheaper hitch with friction sway controllers, for that size of trailer.


Where can i get a good deal on that model?


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

duggy said:


> eventually im gonna purchase a new ford 150 4x4.


The 250RS is at the upper end of a 150 class truck's limits. You'll want to make sure it is equipped for the maximum towing capacity available. Other than a possible gas mileage penalty, you might want to consider a 3/4 ton, to have a little cushion in payload capacity, and in case you get the urge to move to a bigger trailer in the future, which would be beyond the 150's ability.
[/quote]

Good point.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

pxt said:


> For either truck you'd be all set with an Equal-i-zer 1000/10000 with 4 point sway control, or a Reese Dual Cam of the same size. Those trucks are big enough that you don't need a more expensive hitch. At the same time, you don't want a cheaper hitch with friction sway controllers, for that size of trailer.


Where can i get a good deal on that model?
[/quote]

When I bought my Equal-i-zer, RV Wholesalers had the best price when you factored in the free shipping. Here is a link to their Equal-i-zer hitch.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We have used an Equalizer on our 23RS since we bought it in 2007. Get it set up right and it is stone simple to operate.

-CC


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The Reese Dual Cam system has worked very well for me over the years. Keeps the trailer perfectly aligned, and never a bit of sway. The chains allow me the flexibility to easily compensate for heavy loads in the front of the trailer or in the truck bed. Five links for heavier loads, six links if we're lighter.


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> The Reese Dual Cam system has worked very well for me over the years. Keeps the trailer perfectly aligned, and never a bit of sway. The chains allow me the flexibility to easily compensate for heavy loads in the front of the trailer or in the truck bed. Five links for heavier loads, six links if we're lighter.


Heard u cant go wrong with the reese as well.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

pxt said:


> The Reese Dual Cam system has worked very well for me over the years. Keeps the trailer perfectly aligned, and never a bit of sway. The chains allow me the flexibility to easily compensate for heavy loads in the front of the trailer or in the truck bed. Five links for heavier loads, six links if we're lighter.


Heard u cant go wrong with the reese as well.
[/quote]
Another Reese fan here. Once it's setup properly, it performs flawlessly. Just 2 weeks ago, I drove from Chicago back home to St. Louis with head and side winds for most of the way. With the 35' sail behind me, I had no problem leaving the cruise set at 65 MPH, and the wife was able to relax and read her book. I'm sold on it, now that I've got it properly setup. Thanks Paul (Willingtonpaul).


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I am a Reese Fan...don't let the chains scare you. 
My 7 yr old can hook hitch me up....(with supervision)
I like the mechanics of how the Reese works vs. the EQ. 
Reese works in steady tension; the arms rest in the dents of the bars and are in tension they don't want to move out of the dent - Thus keeping the trailer in alignment. 
EQ works by friction (binding the pins after the trailer starts to move). 
Both are good a disturbing the weight&#8230;although the Reese allows you to make some adjustment for added weight buy increasing or decreasing the amount of links. Simple choice of which link you use. 
With either system please read the instructions take the time to properly set them up and then tweak it until it is 100%. 
Be safe and make the choice that is right for you. 
Red


----------

